# Tyre Plugs



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Just interested in your comments,

We have just got back from France and while parked up at Calais I realised that the inside rear tyre on the back axle was completely flat I pumped it up to 50psi with by bike track pump but it was going down again slowly. As it was Saturday morning we searched for a repair ASAP we found a Renault service garage who said he could fix it, he rolled underneath and couple of minutes later came out with a 6mm bolt from the tyre, back under for a couple more minutes and then airline pump up the tyre, job done 20 Euro.

I expressed concern/interest in the method of repair and he assured me that this was quite normal and perfectly OK.

Any comments from you tyre experts.

P.S you can buy these as kits to use by the roadside and they look good, I am told that the AA use them as an emergency repair and tell you go go to a tyre dealer ASAP.

Martin


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

You can repair tyres but it all depends on the size and where the hole is

British standard BS AU159 sets out the rules for repairs to car tyres. It defines the type of damage that can be repaired and the way that repairs should be carried out.

http://www.btmauk.com/data/files/Minor_repairs_to_passenger_car_and_light_van_tyres_31_May_2011.pdf


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Whilst that type of repair is still common here in France and as stated the DIY kits are readily available, I'm pretty sure that in UK that type of repair is outlawed.
UK tyre shops will always remove the tyre from the rim and inspect the interior of the carcass; if needed they will fit a mushroom plug which is a combination of patch and filler plug, or occasionally just a patch, from the inside.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi John

As you say these repairs are accepted in France but the 
BTMA link from bigcats30 does say that this method is not acceptable in the UK.

Personally I can't help but think that if it OK in France I should not get too uptight about it and as a roadside repair its certainly better than missing the ferry home.

Martin


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Martin, must admit I didn't check the link from bigcats but was pretty sure the straight plug had not been allowed for many years in UK. The ban in UK was implemented because some unscrupulous people were using them as a permanent fix on totally inappropriate damage. 
If in doubt on yours better to go to a decent tyre shop and get them to fit a mushroom plug.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I have used various different type plugs on motorbikes for many years and they do the job. Sometime they can even last the rest of life the tyre. :!: 

I now carry a set in my car and m/h just in case.

Basically they are a 'get out of jail free card' for me. They will do the job till I can get to a safe spot for a proper repair or replace the tyre.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We don't allow them on the vans as they are load carrying goods vehicles, and I certainly wouldn't use them on my own vehicle, BUT, if it's an emergency and they get you to a tyre place that CAN do a proper repair, then I'd use them.

When we are overseas we take two spares for the trailer and occasionally have hauled an extra wheel for the Discovery as well.

Never needed them yet! :roll: 

Peter


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

This is the type of repair that was common in tubeless tyres in the UK 40 years or so ago .
We all drove happily around afterwards although some subsequently had an another " puncture"!.
At the end of the day it is ony a temporary repair until you have a proper vulcanised mushroom plug put in or a factory grade repair.
If the puncture is caused by a screw or bolt etc ,unless the tyre is losing air you are better leaving the item in the tyre until you get to a proper repairer.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

coincidentally today I had to pop into my local tyre fitter to have a screw removed from a car tyre and had it plugged - this was a tyre off and mushroom plug vulcanised from inside.

when I mentioned the 'plug from outside' as in the original post he said it is not unusual as a get-you-home fix or to the next proper tyre repairer - but not recommended as a permanent fix. It may not be MOT compliant, but he wasn't sure.

I also carry a DIY plug kit and inflation equipment on the motorbike when travelling abroad as carrying a spare front and rear wheel is a touch difficult :lol: and used it once to repair a bolt hole and did 400 miles before I could replace the tyre as it was too badly holed to repair properly.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Have you replace the tyre yet?

TM


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Never had a puncture for years.

Had 2 new tyres fitted to the car a month ago and last week, one of them was terminally damaged where the sidewall meets the tread.  

Oh well, that's life. :roll:


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

My brother uses the plugs on the transit, goes in fields and yards a lot and never had a problem, mostly on the rear with a twin wheel axle so not as critical as fronts.

I carry a kit but so far no problems, must be OK as a get you home fix or to a ferry.


----------

